# What do permanent residency documents look like?



## Loopy12 (Aug 19, 2019)

This might seem a daft question, but I want to be sure I’ve got everything tied up officially before Brexit.
After months of trundling back and forth to my local comune office, they have issued me with a piece of paper that says ‘attestazione di soggiorno permanente per I cittadine dell’ union europea’, my details, a €16 bollo, and a few comune stamps. Is this all I need as a permanent residence document, or do I need to submit this somewhere else for something more official?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have an ID card? You won't be able to use it to travel outside of Italy but it's the simplest proof of residence. A lot easier to carry around to.


----------



## Loopy12 (Aug 19, 2019)

I do have an ID card, but it's only proof of residency not permanent residency. Am I supposed to have a more formal card, something like the American green card from the Ministero dell'Interno as proof of permanent residency?
All the before-brexit-happens advice everywhere just says 'make sure you apply for permanent residency if you've been resident for five years', but not how. It feels like a piece of paper issued by the comune seems a little informal compared with other countries, more like they given me the evidence to then apply rather than the piece of paper being the end result - ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Hopefully somebody Britsh will be along soon but if that's what the commune gave you that's like it.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would be surprised if you need anything other than what you have. Have a look at this EU LINK if you have not done so, there is a bit where you can probe further.


----------

